# Active Duty Marine living outside MA starting a career in law enforcement



## codycloud1 (May 8, 2017)

Good Afternoon folks,
I was born and raised in Bridgewater Mass, and joined the Marine Corps back in 2012. I'll be getting out of the Marine Corps in the next few months. I have a California drivers license and am currently renting a place in southern California. I'm wondering what I should begin doing to try to lock on employment for when I am transitioning. I went to the civil service portion of MA.Gov and began filling out the form for the exam for "military make-up exam" however, when it said in order claim you are a "veteran" you need to upload your DD214 (will get it in August when I officially EAS). Should I leave it as civilian? 
Also should i begin applying for "non civil-service" departments? Corrections departments? What are the major differences when it comes to civil or non civil service departments?

Any and all information is greatly appreciated, and I would be more than happy to take leave and fly out for any testing dates that would further aid my attempts in gaining employments.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Getting into Law Enforcement in MA is a very difficult and frustrating thing to do. My recommendation is start applying to any and all departments that are hiring; colleges, hospitals, non-civil service towns, etc...

You might want to also look into self-sponsoring yourself for a full-time academy, once you have the full-time academy under your belt, you can get picked up quicker by an agency. Or you could even enroll into a reserve academy and get picked up somewhere as part-time.

But I would also highly recommend applying in NH, VT, RI and Maine too, you will have a much better chance of being hired in these states and don't have to deal with the civil service nonsense.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You might be better off applying right where you are now. You might want to take a look at this thread. Los Angeles Police Department


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome home and thank you for your service. You could try moving to Boston it is expensive but if you get your residency for the next test probably have a good shot getting go on BPD.

There is directions of course Corrections. I'm sure you're well aware of being a native of Bridgewater.
It's group 4 and it will get your retirement clock ticking should you get on a PD down the road. Same thing with Suffolk County. Live and work in the city keep taking the test


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

I was active when I took the CS test without my Dd214. I had my CO write a letter for me to take the test, you might be able to still do that. Used to be you had to be in good standing and have a letter stating you were active by your CO, or plt LT. I just updated cs as I got out and with disability as I went along.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Come to VT!
Employment Opportunities | Criminal Justice Training Council


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

You'll have vet status w CS. Don't worry you'll be hired. Good luck and Semper Fi.

QUOTE="codycloud1, post: 980145, member: 46289"]Good Afternoon folks,
I was born and raised in Bridgewater Mass, and joined the Marine Corps back in 2012. I'll be getting out of the Marine Corps in the next few months. I have a California drivers license and am currently renting a place in southern California. I'm wondering what I should begin doing to try to lock on employment for when I am transitioning. I went to the civil service portion of MA.Gov and began filling out the form for the exam for "military make-up exam" however, when it said in order claim you are a "veteran" you need to upload your DD214 (will get it in August when I officially EAS). Should I leave it as civilian?
Also should i begin applying for "non civil-service" departments? Corrections departments? What are the major differences when it comes to civil or non civil service departments?

Any and all information is greatly appreciated, and I would be more than happy to take leave and fly out for any testing dates that would further aid my attempts in gaining employments.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

The most important thing is getting residency in a big city that hires often. Boston has a mass exodus of retirements coming up. They're going to be putting through class after class.


----------

